# Ray's Journey to Zen



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ray's journey to zen
*
Hi everyone, to introduce myself, my name is Ray and I'm into shrimping and planted aquariums. I've kept planted aquariums for over 20+ years. I'm decent with planted aquariums but not the best at aquascapes. I've had a few people (Jap and Dou) assist me previously with a few scapes for advice on improving them. Lots of photos of my shrimps and plants on Instagram @rwaquariumpages if you're interested.
*
Hopefully this thread will document my journey of scaping this ADA 90P aquarium and cabinet from Pat at Canadian Aquatics. (ill be bugging you for 2 more 90p and 120p soon)
*
My long term goal is to house 3x 90p and a 120p scaped with a sofa in the middle as a destress room. But let me start with one ada90p and let's see if this is a disaster.
I've had the aquarium for a month or so and finally got some 16 manazita branches from Tim's Shrimpery and Aquatics.
*
My son was super excited and it was like lego, he helped me design this practice hardscape with the wood. He was very excited playing with the pieces of wood.

I can't scape it yet as the aquarium isn't in it's final location at my place and also I need to paint the cabinet to gunmetal grey to match my other ada like cabinets. Fortunately I connected with my cabinet buddy and he mentioned to paint when it's warmer above 12C, so a few more months till I paint the cabinet.
*
It'll be a slow project, and I've made sketches of how I'd like to scape this tank. It'll be a triangular layout from left to right (my other 90p's will be centre and right to left, to complete the room)
*
Here's a few photos of the progress and I'll post photos throughout my journey.
Have a great day!
*
*
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Ray.

And I thought you were getting out of the hobby....... WTH?!?!

It will be a pleasure to watch this develop.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

This looks like it's going to be a beautiful setup.

Cute little guy, too! :bigsmile:


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

And by the way please let me know if you think you have too many manzanita branches. They look great.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Hello Ray.
> 
> And I thought you were getting out of the hobby....... WTH?!?!
> 
> ...


oh never! been keeping planted aquariums since 1995 

just spoke to my wife tonight, 2 more ada 90p's and a 120p is a go


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> This looks like it's going to be a beautiful setup.
> 
> Cute little guy, too! :bigsmile:


thx thx
he's super excited about this scape


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks great. Please don't hesitate to send me a text or PM me if you need any help or have any questions


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like it will be a great tank! Just saw you post this over on plantedtank forum too, glad to see more Canadian content, especially BC, on there.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Where is the wood from ?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking like a great start Ray. Can't wait to see the finished product(s).

Congrats on getting the wifey's "go" for MTS.

Anthony


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

tredford8 said:


> Looks like it will be a great tank! Just saw you post this over on plantedtank forum too, glad to see more Canadian content, especially BC, on there.


thx man, it's been a while since i've been on that forum,

used to view it daily


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

dino said:


> Where is the wood from ?


Tim's Shrimpery and Aquatics.

https://www.shrimperyandaquatics.com/

nice guy from sfu


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Looking like a great start Ray. Can't wait to see the finished product(s).
> 
> Congrats on getting the wifey's "go" for MTS.
> 
> Anthony


thanks Anthony

it's going to be a slow build.
saving up and collecting each item one by one

next thing is another box of rocks
then lights
then filter
then ss pipes
and going to try a twinstar thingy (for oxygen not for algae issues)

then a big plant order

oh and gotta paint the darn cabinet and move it over to my fish room


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Photo of one of my current fish rooms. slowly converting it to a gallery format with 3x90p and a 120p.

itll be a slow project but enjoying every step of the way










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

My sons and i adjusted the hardscape slightly raising the left side a bit more and spacing out the wood









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> Photo of one of my current fish rooms.


ONE of your fish rooms?!? How many do you have?!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

My son's solution modelling of my new aquarium layout with cabinets and lights. He loves to play with lego
*
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Minor update.

Just applied frosted film for the background. there are a number of reasons to use this but for me its for the optical illusion of a fuzzy background so the tank and scape appears bigger.

watched 10 youtube videos on this and recorded my attempt

also just back from Pats with some goodies










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Ray actually has a fish HOUSE and his family rents rooms from the fishes, lol😁😉😉

Cute kids.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

spent sat evening when my sons were asleep to move my aquariums with the help my cousin.

heres two photos with and without lights

phase one
90p 60p 30c 30v 60c
next step is removing the 60p and 30c and putting 2 more 90p

oh i also live in the boonies vs vancouver so its cheaper here but my place is still tiny 
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice. Is the gate there so that the fish can't escape?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Nice. Is the gate there so that the fish can't escape?


yep darn fish!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

picked up 3 goodies from pat today
killed my back moving one box have to wait for my cousin to help me move the other one... getting old and out of shape

















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thebau5s (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey Ray, was just curious. How are you thinking of setting up the 90p's and 120p in terms of filtration and inline equipment? 

I'm gathering equipment for a 90 and 120p myself, so watching your tanks progress will be very exciting and inspiring.

Just a bit torn on whether I should use an inline atomizer vs. inline heater, or two filters for both (overkill?)


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

1st of 3 ADA 90p in place.

looks huge compared to the 60p and 30c which will be replaced with another 90p setup later










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thebau5s said:


> Hey Ray, was just curious. How are you thinking of setting up the 90p's and 120p in terms of filtration and inline equipment?
> 
> I'm gathering equipment for a 90 and 120p myself, so watching your tanks progress will be very exciting and inspiring.
> 
> Just a bit torn on whether I should use an inline atomizer vs. inline heater, or two filters for both (overkill?)


hey thanks for following my adventures

when i had a 120 gallon aquarium before i used a eheim 2080 and eheim 2075. from my experience flow is quite important bit theres a balance as with everything.

for 90p im thinking of a eheim pro 4 600... waiting for jls boxing day sale. im thinking one will do and will add a powerhead for more flow if necessary.

for heaters i personally use hydor 300 watt inline heaters. ive been using them on my planted tanks for the past hmmm 9 years without issues and looks nicer without a heater in the tank.

as for co2 i just use the metal.co2 difussers and replace them every 3 months instead of cleaning the disc.

ive used the inline atomizer before but im lazy and maintenance on those are a pain.

hope that helps and let me know if you have any other ideas or questions

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Aquarium is in place, added 3 bags of ADA Amazonia to the ADA 90P Aquarium.
Next step is rock hardscape with my sons. He'll be excited to play with the rocks.
*
*
So the reason I use either ADA Amazonia or Tropica is because of it's mojo. This stuff is so powerful. For my 120g aquarium before. I only used ada Amazonia, high lights, co2, no water changes and top ups only (yes I'll get flamed for this) and no other liquid or fertilization and plants grew nuts for over 4 years. I also like the concept of substrate fertilization more since I think there's less access to the nutrients for algae vs in the water column (but that's my random theory)
*
I swap between Tropica aqua soil and ada Amazonia on my projects depending on the shrimp I'm going to keep in the aquarium.























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammy (Jul 30, 2018)

what kind of lighting you are going to use?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

might be boring but heres a clip of 3 bags of substrate going in

might add the 4th


__
http://instagr.am/p/BrlExSghguM%2F/

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hammy said:


> what kind of lighting you are going to use?


i havent fully decide yet as i need to save up

at a min a chihiros a series will grow the plants without any issues thats $140
a chihiros rgb 90cm one is $260 that will bring out the reds
a twinstar 900a is around $450 thats a nixe light

or the new chihiros wrgb series around $350 that you can manually control the spectrum and colours to your like

leaning towards the last one

any suggestions from your end

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

my sons and i played with some rockscape and came up with these 2 designs for a triangle scape.

the first one the right side wasn't high enough so added another bag of ada amazonia.

still need to tweak it a bit more
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the security fencing around your tanks. Are they electrified when you have kids visiting? lol


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

two more black ada like cabinets assembled. thx to Pat at Canadian Aquatics for the goodies









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammy (Jul 30, 2018)

rwong2k10 said:


> i havent fully decide yet as i need to save up
> 
> at a min a chihiros a series will grow the plants without any issues thats $140
> a chihiros rgb 90cm one is $260 that will bring out the reds
> ...


For a rimless tank kessil lights look great.
you can tune the color and intensity manual which is great. 
Hanging from the mounting arm that way you will have unobstructed view from the top.
something like George Farmer's tank.
I am going to buy one of the smaller version of kessil for a nano tank .


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I like the security fencing around your tanks. Are they electrified when you have kids visiting? lol


it plays justin bieber x baby shark remix when they touch the gates


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

todays design with my kids. made a video with them and will post later. looked away for a few hours and made some minor tweaks. will adjust some more later

















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

some minor adjustments with the kids.
they had a lot of fun

















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Project mahaha: Ray's Journey to Zen Project.* 3 x ADA 90P

Left one is a triangle layout from right high to low left.
Middle one is a island layout
Right one is a triangle layout from left high to low right.
*
Drawings my sons and I came up with, he totally enjoys the process
*
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Still tweaking the hardscape little by little. i noticed a few thing im trying to adjust from this latest photo.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

taking a break helps. looking at it from different angles, looking at in in camera looking at it in videos

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice tank Ray, I'm looking to get a Fluval flex 32 gallon in the spring, it's hard to stay away from this hobby.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Nice tank Ray, I'm looking to get a Fluval flex 32 gallon in the spring, it's hard to stay away from this hobby.


oh sweet. those are epic

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

little update. slept on it for a bit. asked a few people and got some feedback on the hardscape. its a bit too 2d and i agree and he mentioned to try to make it more 3d with the photo below.

made a few adjustments today and will continue to tweak along the way

















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Another day another play on the hardscape.

Looks a little bit better or not. but looks more natural and less rigid than the last one.

I find playing with hardscape more fun than filling and planting it.
I might not fill for a while.

thanks for looking









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

In all honestly, I really like the hardscape and the way I've placed the wood and the balance. But discussing with my buddy Clement, he noticed one thing. This is not the final end goal. Similar to my nature style scape beside this aquarium, once planted with details and contrast, most of the wood will be hidden. He mentioned and I agree, it's better to add more wood and make it even more complex as it will be covered but with planting it'll enhance the details. What a great suggestion. Always great to hear other people's point of view.

second photo are my additional pieces to add
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

Scape looks great so far! Interested to see how it will look once you have it filled and plants grow in.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ended up using all the pieces and had to break the 2 larger ones into 4, since they were in the 'wrong' direction. Here's my latest* layout and a different angle
*
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

started to sketch how id like to plant this scape. heres about 25% progress

thanks to tropica aquarium plants for the drawings and aquariumpodcast for the technique









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> started to sketch how id like to plant this scape. heres about 25% progress
> 
> thanks to tropica aquarium plants for the drawings and aquariumpodcast for the technique
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Nice, love the mock-up with the plants. Are the pictures of plants just random species right now, or do you have a plan for most of the plant species you want in there (e.g., looks like you have some Crypt balansae, Bolbitis, Monte carlo, etc. pictured in there right now)?

Also, any plans on the fish stocking yet? Looking good so far!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

tredford8 said:


> Nice, love the mock-up with the plants. Are the pictures of plants just random species right now, or do you have a plan for most of the plant species you want in there (e.g., looks like you have some Crypt balansae, Bolbitis, Monte carlo, etc. pictured in there right now)?
> 
> Also, any plans on the fish stocking yet? Looking good so far!


wow great eyes!

these are actual plants I'll be using, It'll be a medium energy tank with mostly crypts in the back and throughout the setup. The bolbitis, I'm worried about it over growing. and spoke to a few people about mini bolbitus being a emersed only plant.

I was also using this to calculate how many pots of plants I'll need (prob 45+ pots, just a wild guess from the photoshop layers) but i do have most of these plants already growing in another few setups, so might cut it down from 45+ pots to 15 pots, but we will see. It's going to be a slow steady project.

Ideally, I'll be a planted shrimp tank without fish, with tangerine tigers and painted fire red shrimps.

THe middle 90p will be planted fish. But these are just my current thoughts and intentions, they change on a daily basis depending on the direction of today's winds 

I was thinking, shrimp planted, fish planted, shrimp planted

I'm a big into shrimps (well atleast for today)


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome plan!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Slow and steady. moved the 2 other cabinets in place and got another cabinet for my co2 tank which fits a 60p on top









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow so beautiful Ray. Just amazing job. Love it, so serene.

Anthony

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Video update of my gallery. Still in progress






Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow the far left tank is looking stunning. So lush!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Otocinclus said:


> Wow the far left tank is looking stunning. So lush!


Thx so much

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Added a casting couch today. Got to get this trampoline out asap









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Merry christmas update









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

